

Why glasses are so expensive? The Luxottica monopoly - clabanow
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voUiWOGv8ec

======
clabanow
I saw someone posted this 60 Minutes mini-doc on Reddit and thought I would
repost here as Luxottica represents a market position and business model that
is ripe ripe ripe for creative competitors to eat away at it from all sides.
Of course, Warby Parker is already doing this, but I thought this could be a
good place to hear other people's thoughts on alternative niches in the
Luxottica empire that can be nibbled at.

From the 60 mins piece, it's clear that their dominant power comes from their
vertical integration, owning the every step in the process from design to
production to retail and even getting into areas such as Eye insurance.

Anyway I think this is an interesting case study and was wondering if anyone
could think of other modern examples of bohemoths in similar positions and how
they were disintermediated (or not).

